
Linode Introduces $5 VPS with 1GB RAM - _Chief
https://www.linode.com/pricing
======
nodesocket
Previously post and discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13645213](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13645213)

------
git-pull
For reference, DigitalOcean's $5/mo droplets have 512MB memory [1]. This will
crash if you're building a golang projects like gogs or C extensions in node
or python. YMMV, but I had to bump on DO droplets to 1gB memory for
installation, even if 512mB could do it while running.

Linode is top tier. Support is great. Interface makes sense. Instances are
fast. One of the things that led me to DO was the $5/mo instances though. It's
hard to resist a cheap personal server you can host all your legacy projects
stuff on.

[1]
[https://www.digitalocean.com/pricing/#droplet](https://www.digitalocean.com/pricing/#droplet)

~~~
carbocation
As someone with 5-10 active Go projects in production, may I ask why you're
compiling on the server? I use cross-compilation to build locally then sync to
the server. Am curious to understand other use cases.

~~~
git-pull
> I use cross-compilation to build locally then sync to the server.

I don't have a lot of prod code in golang. It's just a gogs server, the rest
of is in other languages. All of which the best practice is pulling down
requirements (some of which build c-extensions against headers which versions
differ) on the server.

As a side note gogs has been really great. For those who don't know you can
grab it at [https://gogs.io/](https://gogs.io/).

------
ac29
Can anyone comment what kind of throughput a VPN can do on one of these? I
assume it is CPU limited.

I like the idea of a private, personally controlled VPN for $5/month, but if
the CPU limits it to 10Mbps, not worth it.

~~~
Veratyr
Unless you're using an abnormally CPU heavy VPN, you should be able to
saturate the NIC without issues. Linode has 1Gbit NICs though peering, like
always, is a potential problem.

~~~
mdekkers
_though peering, like always, is a potential problem_

Would you mind to explain? I am not sure what you mean.

~~~
Veratyr
The internet can't really be treated as a single homogenous network. It's made
up of many many smaller networks which connect to each other ("peer"). If you
want to get traffic from say a residential connection in the US to a
residential connection in Europe, you have to go through the US residential
ISP (say Comcast), at least a few exchanges and then through the European ISP.
The connections between these networks don't have infinite capacity and can
definitely become congested. The network you're on determines the route you
can take and hence whether/where you get congestion.

In my experience, it's usually not too big a problem with any major server
provider and major ISP in the US until you get to about 100Mbit. At 100Mbit on
Comcast, I start to have issues with Europe, depending on the particular AS
over there.

Worth noting though that Linode has diverse set of peers so if there are
issues they're more likely to be with the ISP on the other end than with
Linode: [http://bgp.he.net/AS63949](http://bgp.he.net/AS63949)

